# ACHTUN!NG | *BRAND NEW* Hartmann HTTRS-256 Wheels - 18x8 +32



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

The Hartmann HTTRS-256 Wheel has been popular for the last year, and we are excited to bring in a _new_ size and offset combination to offer to more of our VW and Audi enthusiasts!! Current Achtoberfest Sale Pricing also saves you 10% so order before the end of this month to take advantage of sale pricing!



*Hartmann HTTRS-256:
* 5x112, 18x8.0 +32
* List Price: $265 | Achtoberfest Sale Price: $238.50 ea.*

Click on the Hartmann Wheel thumbnail image above to be directed to our online catalog for purchase, or call us at 425.895.0000. Wheels are in-stock, ready to ship!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

One more week to take advantage of ACHTOBERFEST Sale Pricing!


----------

